# How to teach him using the wheel?



## xbwoman (Jul 2, 2010)

Sparkle is almost 9 weeks old. He seldom run around in his cage, except eat and drink, he hiding in the tube or his sack most of the time, my husband made him an exercise wheel, he seems not interesting or doesn't know what it is for. 

Do I need to teach him how to use it? Or he will figure out how to use it later? :lol: 

Thanks!


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

How high off the ground is the wheel? Maybe your hedge baby can't quite reach. I had a wheel that I suspected my hedgie couldn't reach...once I provided him with a sort of stepping stool, he started using it :] 

That's the only advice I've got, other than to give him some time to figure it out, since he is still young. If this doesn't help you out... well, hopefully someone else will be more insightful on this topic than I  Just thought I'd put my two cents in.


----------



## xbwoman (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks illsley for your reply! I'd tried to put him on the wheel, but he just stayed there, and doesn't know how to use it! :lol: He stayed there for a minute then get off the wheel and ran back to his sack or tube.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

My hedgie was suspicious of the wheel at when I first brought him home (he was a little baby) so I would put treats there to get him to associate with good things. He figured out how to use it on his own with time and now he wheels (and poops) happily every night.


----------



## xbwoman (Jul 2, 2010)

Last night, I'd put him on the wheel, holding a blanket to block the exit/entrance of the wheel so he thought there's no exit, to make him learn how to use the wheel....... so this morning...I saw this:


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

Yay he did it!!  
Congratulations!!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to the world of poopy wheel cleaning


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yay, good job! :mrgreen:


----------

